
Household Debt Makes a Comeback in the U.S - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/17/business/dealbook/household-debt-united-states.html?_r=0
======
et-al
Another discussion with more comments (that didn't use the article title):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14363424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14363424)

